# go for a center in the draft



## elove (Apr 29, 2003)

they should go for a center at the 4th pick of the draft and build around that because u can fine a solid point gurard some were around the league may be your team might be lucky to get kobe not .......


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

they should try to get brendan haywood

he is expendable to the wizards, especially if brown steps up consistently

and the following he has in the piedmont triad is huge, which is definitely within distance of charlotte, thus increasing attendance


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

If the Bobcats do get a C, there are some good ones in the draft.. Pavel Podkolzine, Ha Seung-Jin, and Kosta Perovic. They're bound to land one of em. I agree dat they should get a C, but a LOT of things could happen in a year..


----------



## Mith (Jul 2, 2003)

I think if hes around they should defenitely get pavel,, because he has lots of value for the future. He may not make an impact immediately for down the road he will be one of the best centers in the league and the best thing for an exapansion team to do is to choose players that will be good down the road.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

They are projected to get Raymond Felton.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

pavel is out of the question for the 4th pick, the cavs will try to do bad so they can get him too 
i think they go for okufor or they go for hakim warrick but i think felton would be great for an expansion team


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

I agree Pavel isn't gonna be around in most likely for the 4th pick. If Okufor is there they'll snatch him, but most likely it's Tiago Splitter or Kosta Perovic I would be suprised to see Felton go that high but who knows if he has a good years nect year...


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Pavel is a defintie possibility at the 4. With this draft you have no1 his assured a top 3, especially not a center when 3 of the top prospects are. Well I agree you do get 1 though, because it will be hard to get a slid one somewhere else. Yes you also want a point guard, but Felton or any other rookie is a huge mistake. Its idiotic to try to build a franchise around a rookie point guard. You need a veteran pg to teach and lead the rest of the young guys.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I hear they're projected to draft Tiago Splitter.

I agree with train, pretty much. You can't teach 7 feet!  

Maybe you could trade 2005 1st rounder for another one this year? Maybe secure your favorite center or and get a prospect G?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I have to disagree us fans would rather see a hometown player in Felton rather than a foreign prospect, i think.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

You should probably get a center in the draft and a veteran PG. It'll probably be a foreigner, and the early years will let him adjust to the NBA. Later you can bring in a young PG and have him progress under the veteran PG, because the team is better than a college/HS one.  

And a veteran PG will make better passes in the short term, which would be good for learning and possibly for excitement value.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

why would an expansion team draft on potential? whats the point of going 0-82 if your rookie might be good in a few years?

they need to draft the best most proven player available with the #4 pick that can contribute the most to immediate wins


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

You have to ease into it with just about constant #4 picks. The Raptors weren't good their first few years but then around 2000 they got good.

You can take a franchise player first because after the rookie contract, you'll probably have Bird rights and be way under the cap.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

kosta perovic seems like he will turn out awesome and would be a great pick up for a new team but on the other hand felton is something special. his court vision is comparable to jason kidds, his shot is alot better and he is really speedy. he knows how to take over a game. he could have a tj ford type year and end up being a top 5 selection


----------

